
Does High FPS make you a better gamer? - lucb1e
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX31kZbAXsA
======
lucb1e
I found it interesting to see the technical differences and semi-scientific
experiments, since I regarded anything over 100Hz as snake oil.

There are still many remarks to be made about the test setup so I do not see
this as entirely conclusive, but the results are pretty convincing in that
144+ is clearly distinct from 60. If I remember correctly, there was some
research where participants couldn't even tell there was a flash of light in a
dark room when it was <100th of a second, so I am fairly surprised that it
makes such a big difference in gaming.

Then again, this is not a pure monitors' test, this is about computer speed as
well. I definitely noticed the difference when playing OpenArena on 125fps vs
60fps (125 specifically had some physics advantages, hence that number), even
though both were displayed on a 60Hz monitor. I wonder if the results still
hold up when only the monitor refresh rate changes, it is a proper double-
blind test, and the participants are not already used (over thousands of game
hours) to certain frame rates.

